# flounder fishing in Galveston



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Can anyone maybe tell me where is a good place to fish for flounder in Galveston? I know Seawolf, but there were 100 waders there last Sunday. I have caught a few around GYB, and Texas A&M, but not numbers or size. 

If someone would rather show me a decent spot instead of tell me, PM me and I we can go on my 22 TE Pathfinder, expenses free.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Can i come? ill bring the beer :brew: I can show you the hotspot for hardheads.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Fishndagulf7 said:


> Can anyone maybe tell me where is a good place to fish for flounder in Galveston? I know Seawolf, but there were 100 waders there last Sunday. I have caught a few around GYB, and Texas A&M, but not numbers or size.
> 
> If someone would rather show me a decent spot instead of tell me, PM me and I we can go on my 22 TE Pathfinder, expenses free.


if there were only a hundred then you had lots of room. wait a couple of weeks and it'll be elbow to elbow. i got lots of spots where you launching from?


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Since I live in Seabrook, I would probably trailer my boat down to Fat Boys. Also, here is a picture of "Loren's Ring". My girlfriend at the time wanted to get married, and I was not ready, so she moved out and told me I needed to think about what I really wanted to do with my life. A week later, I went out and bought this instead of a engagement ring . However, we are now engaged, and I am glad I did what I did.


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry, here is the pic


----------



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

*engagement ring*

that would have bought on hell of an engagement ring.


----------



## VICSJR (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice trailor. Where's the E-Tec???


----------



## danceswithsuckers (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm wondering the same thing. I am on foot though. 

Besides Seawolf, where is a good spot that you can either wade, or preferably shore fish for flounder? I used to go over to the fary landing on Boliver, but I know that isn't exactly an option anymore. Is SLP a decent shore fishing area for the flatties?


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

my favorite boat.........my dad has the 22ft pathfinder as well


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

danceswithsuckers said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I am on foot though.
> 
> Besides Seawolf, where is a good spot that you can either wade, or preferably shore fish for flounder? I used to go over to the fary landing on Boliver, but I know that isn't exactly an option anymore. Is SLP a decent shore fishing area for the flatties?


Yes. See this little island on the left and the cut that runs through it? Catch that on an outgoing tide. Trust me! 

http://www.pointewestgalveston.com/galveston_beach_home_siteplan.htm


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

Here are the spots that i have had luck 
1. Galveston ferry landing
2. Boliver ferry landing
3. Seawolf park
4. GYB along the concrete wall by the beach houses at the corner of the concrete wall


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*I'll lead you to my spots and pay for 1/2 the gas...anytime bro!*

Names Keith,

Send me an IM and we'll discuss details.

Keith


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*Its still an option....*



danceswithsuckers said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I am on foot though.
> 
> Besides Seawolf, where is a good spot that you can either wade, or preferably shore fish for flounder? I used to go over to the fary landing on Boliver, but I know that isn't exactly an option anymore. Is SLP a decent shore fishing area for the flatties?


 The Boliver ferry landing is still a good option if you have a boat. The sunken barge area is still an option if you have a boat also.....


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i woulda replied sonner but been busy at work all day. you can fish anywhere around pelican island and the north shoreline of galv island and the flounder will be around. the big girls haven't moved yet just give them time. the males and small females are making their way out now. I have found usually the schools have the same size fish, if you catch a 15" usually that's what you'll be catching you snag a bigger one and it;s generally the same story. another good place not mentioned yet is around the pelican island bridge.


----------

